# Red alert! Diabetes threat in Albert Square!



## Pine Marten (Mar 10, 2017)

Did anyone see last night's EastEnders? Ian Beale finally got his test results and has been told he's at high risk of diabetes - so he's clearing out his restaurant of all the crap and Steven has got rid of all the sugary stuff at home....wonder how this is going to pan out? Will Ian end up on Metfartin? Will they be sensible about the effects, testing, and all the rest of it? I can't wait!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 10, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Did anyone see last night's EastEnders? Ian Beale finally got his test results and has been told he's at high risk of diabetes - so he's clearing out his restaurant of all the crap and Steven has got rid of all the sugary stuff at home....wonder how this is going to pan out? Will Ian end up on Metfartin? Will they be sensible about the effects, testing, and all the rest of it? I can't wait!



Hope he doesn't end up on Metfartin...he's full enough of hot air and wind to start with!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2017)

Ive not watched Eastenders for years. Maybe i'll start watching again to see how they handle the story.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 10, 2017)

I know it was a big relief for him that his test results didn't come back with heart or prostate problems but his reaction of 'is that it' to being told he's as high risk was ridiculous imo x


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2017)

Hehe well I put a very irrated status on my facebook last night regarding this, I disliked the way he and jane thought oh its just type 2 diabetes and laughed it off


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hehe well I put a very irrated status on my facebook last night regarding this, I disliked the way he and jane thought oh its just type 2 diabetes and laughed it off



Unfortunately that happens all too often in real life!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 10, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Ive not watched Eastenders for years. Maybe i'll start watching again to see how they handle the story.



In truth Stitch, I haven't seen Eastenders for donkey's years either (except Peggy's death episode) but like most soaps, they'll no doubt minimise it and give misleading information


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2017)

I have not watched in years either.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> In truth Stitch, I haven't seen Eastenders for donkey's years either (except Peggy's death episode) but like most soaps, they'll no doubt minimise it and give misleading information


Very true, Pauline fowler was still in it last time I watched an episode!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 10, 2017)

I never watch Eastenders at home, but my brother had it on so I saw this episode.  Personally, I think it will be forgotten about within a week.  Although they laughed it off, the doctor still told him how serious it could be.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Ive not watched Eastenders for years. Maybe i'll start watching again to see how they handle the story.


Is Den still on there ? or have I missed a couple of episodes ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Is Den still on there ? or have I missed a couple of episodes ?



He was in it last time i watched it!!!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 10, 2017)

Well there is little Dennis (or Denny as Sharon calls him) haha x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 10, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Is Den still on there ? or have I missed a couple of episodes ?



You've missed a few Hobie...nearly 12 years worth to be exact! He left in 2005


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

My M/bike is a 2005. . Got it new but it is getting past it ! I must be getting old too


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> My M/bike is a 2005. . Got it new but it is getting past it ! I must be getting old too



One of ours, bought new is 2002 (another's a lot older, but we could easily have had that new too LOL) and anyway, a man's only as old as the woman he feels, and my keyring still says 39 forever, ergo this means Pete can't be much older than 39 so looking at the relative age of the two motorbikes that must mean you are 3 years younger than him !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You've missed a few Hobie...nearly 12 years worth to be exact! He left in 2005


Should I be pleased or what ?


----------



## Amigo (Mar 10, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Should I be pleased or what ?



I'm sure it hasn't stunted your intellectual growth Hobie!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 10, 2017)

I can pompously write that I have never in my life watched EastEnders. After the first drum thump of the theme music is cue for a dive for the TV control to find anything but.

116 on Sky is the usual resort. BBC 4. Tonight it was Top of the Pops 1983, taking me back to my youth (30)


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 11, 2017)

I like EastEnders. They often have topical storylines, like a current one about the dangers of teenagers texting pics of their, er, bits to each other - this is not going away soon now the school and police are involved, and I also like the way in which a diverse community is treated, in that whether a character is white, black, Asian, Muslim or whatever, it doesn't impinge on whether they are good, bad, or indifferent. And I think difficult subjects are treated with care and sensitivity. 

I'm interested in how Ian's 'diabetes' thing will develop - it could be very well explained or it could turn into nothing. Yes, yes, I know it's only a soap but I hope it might be better explained here, and reach more people, than some of the cack documentaries that have been on recently. Here ends today's lesson


----------



## Amigo (Mar 11, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> I like EastEnders. They often have topical storylines, like a current one about the dangers of teenagers texting pics of their, er, bits to each other - this is not going away soon now the school and police are involved, and I also like the way in which a diverse community is treated, in that whether a character is white, black, Asian, Muslim or whatever, it doesn't impinge on whether they are good, bad, or indifferent. And I think difficult subjects are treated with care and sensitivity.
> 
> I'm interested in how Ian's 'diabetes' thing will develop - it could be very well explained or it could turn into nothing. Yes, yes, I know it's only a soap but I hope it might be better explained here, and reach more people, than some of the cack documentaries that have been on recently. Here ends today's lesson



I think you're right PM that many of the soaps are now venturing into social commentary but I must be getting old because I liked Emmerdale when it was a story about gentle country folk and now it's veering into gay bashing in prisons, drug addiction and murder. Even the local vets don't seem to see any animals anymore! 

And Corrie has a storyline developing about sex trafficking!  Bring back Edna Sharples and the comical old ladies in the snug is what I say! And I'm not that keen on any of them having diabetes unless it's depicted very very well!


----------



## Radders (Mar 11, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I can pompously write that I have never in my life watched EastEnders. After the first drum thump of the theme music is cue for a dive for the TV control to find anything but.
> 
> 116 on Sky is the usual resort. BBC 4. Tonight it was Top of the Pops 1983, taking me back to my youth (30)


We have the same reaction in our house, and also enjoyed that episode of TOTP!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2017)

I have an incline Beale might be disgnosed diabet-ian! (With the aid of my imaginary crystal ball)  Hope he can wittl-ian away his waistline in the process! And i hope the script writers of Eastenders have done their research thoroughly & come up with the goods to draw the viewers attention to the seriousness of Diabetes. Diabetes UK would be a sound place to start their research if they haven't done so already. I believe there are almost, if not, one million people in the UK who have diabetes - and don't know it 

Edited,


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I cant be irritated by only Eastenders , Emmerdale is quite abit worse as they have 2 diabetics in it one is always drinking eating as she pleases and the other a older gent is always doing the same. I know people turn around and say yes its only a soap its not real life but they still need to depict a true picture .


----------



## Lilian (Mar 12, 2017)

Unfortunately Steff I think they are showing real life.     There are many diabetics (especially type 2's) who do still carry on eating incorrectly and drinking.   The attitude of the Beale family in Eastenders that it was only diabetes does reflect the attitude of a lot of the public.    The script writers have the task of bringing awareness to the public but without making it boring.   Same as Jane in a wheelchair.    They have highlighted some difficulties (far from all) but they are of minor interest to those who are not in a wheelchair or have family and friends in one.     It could get boring for those viewers but those people who do have those difficulties would say they have not been highlighted sufficiently.     But it is a fictional drama not a documentary.   In Coronation Street, one of them had a stroke and when the story line of the stroke had finished, he has made a remarkable recovery.    After a massive car crash the story line was one of the girls paralysed in hospital.   Story line finished within a few weeks and she is walking around not even a limp.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 12, 2017)

If you remember, that storyline of paralysis recovery happened in Downton as well. It's as though the scriptwriters can't manage to write a realistic disability storyline.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 12, 2017)

Ian Beale is fat now? And Jane is in a wheelchair? Good gracious, it is a long time since I watched it!


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Ian Beale is fat now? And Jane is in a wheelchair? Good gracious, it is a long time since I watched it!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Is Den still on there ? or have I missed a couple of episodes ?


Don't watch it but did he not come back from the dead then get bumped off again


----------



## Amigo (Mar 12, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Don't watch it but did he not come back from the dead then get bumped off again



Yes Dennis was in the canal for years before emerging dry and unscathed. A bit like Bobby Ewing in Dallas who emerged wet from the shower having been in there years! 

Jeeze I must get a life!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I think you're right PM that many of the soaps are now venturing into social commentary but I must be getting old because I liked Emmerdale when it was a story about gentle country folk and now it's veering into gay bashing in prisons, drug addiction and murder. Even the local vets don't seem to see any animals anymore!
> 
> And Corrie has a storyline developing about sex trafficking!  Bring back Edna Sharples and the comical old ladies in the snug is what I say! And I'm not that keen on any of them having diabetes unless it's depicted very very well!


I'm now an age to join Minnie, Martha and Enid in the snug, but no headscarfs. How many other members remember the first episode and the horror later when ken and Valerie were seen in bed, pJamie's and nightie well in evidence.and the sordid affair of len fairclough and Elsie tanner- wee Trollope that she was lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Yes Dennis was in the canal for years before emerging dry and unscathed. A bit like Bobby Ewing in Dallas who emerged wet from the shower having been in there years!
> 
> Jeeze I must get a life!


Amigo I'm doubled up with laughter reading your comments - and everyone else's! This thread is hilariously funny! Laughter is a great tonic isn't it? My spirits have been lifted  Anyway who's Edna Sharples wen shez at home? Haha! Wasn't it Ena Sharples? Wasn't dirty den killed in the Queen Vic then buried out back & covered with cement? Or am I getting mixed up with Corries David Platt who murdered his sister in laws druggy boyfriend, then hid him under the kitchen floor boards?

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2017)

And by the way...how many times did dirty den come back from the dead?!?


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Unfortunately Steff I think they are showing real life.     There are many diabetics (especially type 2's) who do still carry on eating incorrectly and drinking.   The attitude of the Beale family in Eastenders that it was only diabetes does reflect the attitude of a lot of the public.    The script writers have the task of bringing awareness to the public but without making it boring.   Same as Jane in a wheelchair.    They have highlighted some difficulties (far from all) but they are of minor interest to those who are not in a wheelchair or have family and friends in one.     It could get boring for those viewers but those people who do have those difficulties would say they have not been highlighted sufficiently.     But it is a fictional drama not a documentary.   In Coronation Street, one of them had a stroke and when the story line of the stroke had finished, he has made a remarkable recovery.    After a massive car crash the story line was one of the girls paralysed in hospital.   Story line finished within a few weeks and she is walking around not even a limp.


Lilian,
Yup your right Ken Barlow had the stroke and is now totally fine, its annoying especailly when you have personal expereinces with these things my dad had a stroke 2 years back and he is still suffering .


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2017)

My late father enjoyed good health, he looked after himself - spent hours gardening - walked to the shops as opposed to driving - and enjoyed 1/2 pint beer now & then & a tot of whisky at Christmas & new year. He was a fit, good clean living man.

But then unexpectedly, he suffered a stroke. It left him paralysed down one-side. I think it was called a Dysarthric stroke because it was diffucult for him to swallow.. His speech was affected and although this improved a little, he never recovered it totally. The sad thing is he never made as much progress as we thought he would tho he did try so hard. I wonder, at the end, if he thought 'whats the point?'and just gave up. Sadly he passed away 6weks later - 10 days before his 86th birthday.

So I found that Corries character Ken Barlows recovery from a stroke unbelievable.

@Steff Little Miss Chatterbox. I'm so sorry to hear that your father is still suffering the effects of his stroke & trust that he will make some progress soon however small x

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only

Edited.


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> My late father enjoyed good health, he looked after himself - spent hours gardening - walked to the shops as opposed to driving - and enjoyed 1/2 pint beer now & then & a tot of whisky at Christmas & new year.
> 
> But then unexpectedly, he suffered a stroke. It left him paralysed down one-side. I think it was called a Dysarthric stroke because it was diffucult for him to swallow food & liquids. His speech was affected and although this improved a little, he never recovered it totally. The sad thing is he never made as much progress as we thought he would tho he did try so hard. I wonder, at the end, if he thought 'whats the point?'and just gave up. Sadly he passed away 6weks later - 10 days before his 86th birthday.
> 
> ...


Same senario for my father he walked everywhere he could mowed his lawn etc etc and then one night in his sleep fell out of bed and suffered a stroke. Thank you @wirralass  always harder when hes up north and im down south but we muddle along x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2017)

@Steff Little Miss Chatterbox. Yes I agree, but I'm sure you make it up to him when you visit him x


----------



## Dave W (Mar 13, 2017)

Radio/TV took a downward dive with the demise of Mrs Dale's Diary and Dixon of Dock Green and the Archers hasn't been the same since they changed the theme tune. Gave up watching Corronation Street the year we got a colour TV as Ena Sharples just didn't cut it in colour.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't want to give my age away but I remember the radio program Listen with Mother!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Don't want to give my age away but I remember the radio program Listen with Mother!!


So do I!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2017)

Emmerdale covered a story about Alzheimer's. In some episodes I found it both touching & sad. An elderly friend of mine went to her grave without any memories at all of her wonderful life or family, sad.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

I must have missed an episode or two of Eastenders. What happened to Jane for her to end up in a wheelchair?


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I must have missed an episode or two of Eastenders. What happened to Jane for her to end up in a wheelchair?


Bobby Beale caused it he attacked her


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 14, 2017)

Robin said:


> So do I!


Me too!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> Bobby Beale caused it he attacked her


Thanks Steff....but why would he do that?


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Steff....but why would he do that?


Dont you remember he turned into a right devil, he twhacked her 3 times with a hockey stick. now in some youth prison institute x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> Dont you remember he turned into a right devil, he twhacked her 3 times with a hockey stick. now in some youth prison institute x


Yes the devil he was indeed! Wasn't it he who murdered Lucy? But if he didn't then who did?


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Yes the devil he was indeed! Wasn't it he who murdered Lucy? But if he didn't then who did?


Yeah he did kill her it came out after an age, everyone was blamed Max,Jane(altho she was willing to go down for him) but then he got found out , theres rumours he is coming back into it


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> Yeah he did kill her it came out after an age, everyone was blamed Max,Jane(altho she was willing to go down for him) but then he got found out , theres rumours he is coming back into it


Ooo heck, no! wonder if he'll think of knocking off someone else


----------



## Amigo (Mar 14, 2017)

Kelly the type 1 diabetic works in the most unlikely toffee factory in the entire world in Emmerdale and seems to spend most of her time scoffing sweets, never testing and boozing in the Woolpack. People must think it's an absolute doddle this diabetes lark!


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Kelly the type 1 diabetic works in the most unlikely toffee factory in the entire world in Emmerdale and seems to spend most of her time scoffing sweets, never testing and boozing in the Woolpack. People must think it's an absolute doddle this diabetes lark!


Kerry !


----------



## Amigo (Mar 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> Kerry !



That's the one!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Kelly the type 1 diabetic works in the most unlikely toffee factory in the entire world in Emmerdale and seems to spend most of her time scoffing sweets, never testing and boozing in the Woolpack. People must think it's an absolute doddle this diabetes lark!


I believe there are Diabetics who :-

a) Are wreckless as to consequences
b) Are In denial
and
c) Take their diabetes condition very seriously

People would soon alter their views about diabetes should they themselves unfortunately be diagnosed as either Type D - especially if they were to undergo limb amputations. Would they dismiss diabetes so quickly then as just another illness or on par with say, a cold?

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Amigo (Mar 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I believe there are Diabetics who :-
> 
> a) Are wreckless as to consequences
> b) Are In denial
> ...



That's certainly true WL but of course Kerry is a diabetic of the scriptwriter's imagination so they owe it to public education to try and depict it as accurately as possible. Would be good if just once in a while she mentioned the need to test because it's seen as inconsequential on there otherwise (apart from the hypo where she collapsed, recovered from unconsciousness rapidly and was seen bonking in the back of a van 10 mins later). All true to life of course!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes i agree this character should be seen testing - she actually is being depicted as 'couldnt care less' and irresponsible towards her diabetes. Its not the message we would like to be sent out to viewers as you say. I rarely follow Emmerdale as much as I used to so I don't know the full story but what the heck. Anyway, I'm off to make my tea, flippin starving but I must not first eat the chocolate swirl in the cupboard....I must not eat the chocolate swirl .........! x


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Amigo said:


> That's the one!


LOL ill let you off Amigo


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, in last night's ep the diabetic thing was a bit jokey....Jane tried to get Ian into running and bought him some trainers, and he whizzed up some disgusting green goo as a breakfast drink for them both. Perhaps the storyline will be the comic relief to Mick's story of spiralling debts and depression, and the ongoing teen angst of Bex and her family...


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Well, in last night's ep the diabetic thing was a bit jokey....Jane tried to get Ian into running and bought him some trainers, and he whizzed up some disgusting green goo as a breakfast drink for them both. Perhaps the storyline will be the comic relief to Mick's story of spiralling debts and depression, and the ongoing teen angst of Bex and her family...


LOL Pine and the stupidity of Michelle being blackmailed by an 11 year old


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> LOL Pine and the stupidity of Michelle being blackmailed by an 11 year old


Yes! Denny's obviously going to grow up to be a good old East End gangster


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Yes! Denny's obviously going to grow up to be a good old East End gangster


Definetly a mini Mitchell in the making .I wish I could go away like Sharon and just leave my child with someone who has been back less then 3 months in the soap for so long.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Definetly a mini Mitchell in the making .I wish I could go away like Sharon and just leave my child with someone who has been back less then 3 months in the soap for so long.


...and who looks nothing like Michelle...


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> ...and who looks nothing like Michelle...


Shes been compared to Rodney Trotter on various social media platforms ROFL.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Shes been compared to Rodney Trotter on various social media platforms ROFL.


That's hilarious! Poor Rodney - one of my old cats (now sadly gone through the great Cat Flap in the Sky) was named Dave after Rodney , though occasionally I had to explain it to people


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's a rude question. Do any of you ladies have partners who happily watch these soaps alongside with you? The lack of input from men on this thread is sociologically fascinating


----------



## Amigo (Mar 15, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Here's a rude question. Do any of you ladies have partners who happily watch these soaps alongside with you? The lack of input from men on this thread is sociologically fascinating



They darent admit to it of course but I know many do. Just not 'cool' to admit it!


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes. Mr Marten watches EastEnders and years ago he used to watch Corrie - we don't watch any other soaps really.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Here's a rude question. Do any of you ladies have partners who happily watch these soaps alongside with you? The lack of input from men on this thread is sociologically fascinating


Ladies?? where ?? lol, nope mine inserts his earphones in his ear and watches 24 and the walking dead he conciouselly leaves it till about 7pm lol


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 15, 2017)

This thread is very reminiscent of Alan's "History of the Forum in 100 Posts" blog which I've been reading (pity it stalled at number 32; surely there have been posts since worth adding to the list? Might I suggest my "Choccy Nostalgia" thread?), especially Number 21.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 28, 2017)

I've missed a few episodes of Eastenders  - so what's the latest going ons?
WL


----------



## Dave W (May 29, 2017)

Only soap that attracts my interest is the one in the bathroom. Though do have to admit to a marginal interest in The Archers omnibus at weekends as I can listen and do things rather than being stuck in front of a TV.
Did watch Corrie on TV about 50 years ago when mum and dad who were both Lancastrians enjoyed Ena Sharples in monochrome at weekends. Soaps have gone downhill since Mrs Dale's Diary ended on the radio.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2017)

I used to watch Corrie, and Emmerdale when it used to have 'Farm' in the title, but basically stopped watching all soaps when they started showing several times a week - I found it became far too time-consuming trying to keep up with the storylines, plus, of course, the older you get the more you realise that they are actually the SAME storylines being repeated. Always a birth or death - or both - at Christmas/New Year, a few murders scattered throughout the year, teen pregnancy etc. The diabetic storyline has essentially been the same in all soaps for the past 20 years (anyone remember Danni Stark in 'Neighbours'? )

I'd be useless on any BBC quiz these days, because they always assume you watch EE - I haven't seen that since Dirty Den left Ange 

I'll never forget Victoria Wood's parody of Corrie though!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 31, 2017)

Laughed at this. Victoria Woods sketch is absolutely hilariously brilliant  - she took off Ena.Sharples to a T. A very talented actress & comedienne who is greatly missed on our screens. Thanks for sharing this Northie
WL


----------

